# Home Invasion Gangs (Part II, Countering the Threat)



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

*This is solely my opinion about how to deal with Home Invasion gangs.*

Dealing with home invasion after it occurs is much more difficult than preventing it. This thread will discuss both scenarios, and several options in between. When dealing with a serious problem, we want to attack it from every possible angle. This description only applies to Home Invasion gangs, not Traditional gangs, which should be dealt with very differently.

Before we go any further, there's one issue that needs to be addressed. That is, what do we want to do with this gang, if we have them in a position in which we can kill them? I know that, for most of you, the answer is obvious. But it's not so obvious for people in many parts of this country. (Please keep in mind that a community effort is required to effectively deal with these gangs.) We ourselves, regardless of what we personally want to do, are effectively limited by what our community has a stomach for.

What other options might a community consider?
-	They might want to be an unattractive target to them, and let them operate elsewhere.
-	They might want to force them away from the community, and let them operate elsewhere.
-	They may want to disarm them, and let them start again elsewhere.
-	They may want to kill only direct combatants, and let the rest go.

My personal choice, as Trump said about ISIS, is that they all should be removed from the face of the Earth. Avoiding them, or letting them live doesn't prevent them from preying on others more vulnerable than me. I don't want that on my conscience. I want to attack and eradicate them wherever I know they exist. -But I live in a Liberal community, and I need the help of my neighbors to counter them.

I'm going to discuss the following Interventions against home invasion gangs:
•	Preventing being chosen as a target
•	House defenses against home invaders
•	Getting help from your community
•	Pre-emptive attack

(If I went into detail, this would become a book, so forgive me if I gloss over details. Perhaps they can be dealt with in separate threads.)

Preventing being chosen as a target

Home Invasion gangs are always on the lookout for a new home with lots of goodies, so it's obvious that a homeowner should make his house and its occupants as little attractive to home invasion gangs, (or any other thieves), as possible. Your house should look as if it is low on resources but adequate, (not super high) on defenses. The defenses should not look elaborate or expensive from public view, or they may identify you as probable prepper. There are a multitude of ways to do this. That may be a topic for another thread, but some important ones I'll mention are:


Have a very visible armed guard walking and obviously checking everything outside your house at all times. (No breaks inside the house, no shit breaks in the outhouse)
Residents should not look well-fed and squeaky clean. Eat less until you're thin. Residents should dress in old/worn/torn clothes.
Women and children should limit the frequency they enter or leave the property, and they should always have an armed guard on the street. Create a stockade fence that blocks them from street view while they are in the backyard.
If you have a dog, keep him visible during the day. Put a doghouse outside near your front door, (at least for show).
Put locked metal gates outside your front and back doors.
Prevent anything from looking like it can provide easy access to your house.
Block people from being able to peek into your windows. 
No resident should keep a regular schedule or a regular route outside.


If a Home Invasion gang is interested in knowing what resources you have and what your defenses are, they will send a scout to surveille your house for a day or more. If you suddenly notice a stranger sitting near your address for long periods of time or frequently walking in front of your house, while paying surreptitious attention to your house, that person may be a Home Invasion scout. (In more isolated areas, the scout would remain hidden, perhaps just inside the tree line, and you might never notice him.) There are several things you can do with this scout that will deter a Home Invasion gang. Remember, he is your representative to the gang. You can control what he sees and hears. If you convince him that your house has nothing of value, (particularly food and water), or you can show him that your house is well defended, and that the community will intervene to assist in your defense, he will report back that your house is not a good target. (There are many ways to do this, and these may be covered in another thread.)

House defenses against home invaders

Aside from appearance, you must be able to deal with a Home Invasion gang if they arrive at your house. The 3 main parts of this are: 
-	24/7 observation of the area around your house, giving the house guard time to warn the residents.
-	Modifications that prevent entry into the house. (Here again, there are too many of these to present, and may be covered in another thread.)
-	The ability to fight off an attack. (Here again, there are too many methods to present here, and may be covered in another thread.)

Some important tips I'd like to mention are:
-	Be prepared for a situation in which the house guard is ambushed, or shot at long distance. He should not have on his person any means into the house. If he needs to get in, he can use a specific knocking pattern.
-	NEVER open your door to strangers. Pass things through a slightly opened window with a gun visible if you must.
-	Have a ready means of putting out fires in or outside your house while under fire.
-	Protect your house members from possible kidnapping, especially if they must go out of the community to fetch water or wood.
-	Never give unnecessary information to strangers.
-	Use light sparingly at night; just go to bed when it's dark. The longest lasting light indicates where people gather, and the last lights to go out usually indicate where people are sleeping.

Getting help from your community

A community is a self-contained group of people who have agreed to provide services to each other, including defensive services. They may be a small town, an area, or just one street or block.

The community should have ongoing 24/7 observation for possible risks. This can be performed by 3 types of guards: roaming defensive personnel (4+), personnel at fixed positions, and house guards. Fixed and roaming guards should be highly visible and uniform in appearance.

Communities should also have assigned defensive forces. This would normally be the residents who possess firearms. It may include people who have been trained in firearms use and are lent extra guns and ammunition by other residents. In addition to assigned forces, the community should keep a reserve of non-assigned personnel that would only answer general alarms. The fixed guards might best be those most adept at sniping.

The community should have at least a general alarm which, when sounded or relayed, alerts all houses of a possible threat, and musters all defensive forces to the source of the signal. An additional signal I think is useful in the plan I'm presenting, is an "alert" signal, which calls only the roaming guards to muster at its source. Any adult member of the community should be allowed to sound a general alarm. Useful rallying formations are not covered here, and may be a topic for another thread.

People might disagree with me, but this is America, and even during SHTF, any number of people have the right to traverse any public road, sidewalk, or public lands without impediment or harassment, as long as they are not committing a crime. We should never give up our rights, no matter how inconvenient it may be.

If a group of people approach the community, guards should signal an alert. The roaming guards then escort the travelers through the community, perhaps temporarily collecting their firearms beforehand. If the travelers attempt damage to people or property within the community, the escorts try to deal with the situation. If the travelers cannot be handled by the escorts, the escorts signal a general alarm.

This system has several advantages: It protects the community from any group who try to harm the community, it publicly displays that the community is ready to defend itself, it provides a graduated response to problems, and protects the rights of travelers. One of its main drawbacks is that a group could distract the roaming guards with escorting part of their group, while the main body sneaks in from the now unguarded perimeter. The degree of oversight of the perimeter by fixed guards is therefore extremely important.

Pre-emptive attack

If you suspect that you may have a scout, detail a couple people to surreptitiously follow him when he leaves. Your spies should then ask neighbors of the house he enters whether there is anything suspicious about the residents of that house. If they find out that it is occupied by a Home Invasion gang, one spy can then get more information from neighbors and from direct observation, while the other returns to the community to gather as many people as possible to attack the house. The way I would accomplish this without endangering the hostages would be to station rifles surrounding the house under cover, shoot the door guard first, and anyone else outside, remain silent and hidden until someone else comes out to check on them, and repeat the process, until the gang realizes what is happening, and begins shouting their demands. Agree to a way for them leave which guarantees the safe return of their hostages.

Another possibility I like, if it is logistically possible, would be to wait a day or two for the Home Invasion gang's attack team to leave the house, ambush them, then deal with the inferior gang member(s) remaining in the house with the hostages.

In either case, you might want to mount the heads of the gang members you kill and descriptions on Slippy pikes around your community to warn other gangs.

What I've written above is a very general description of the factors involved in defending against home invasion gangs in most populated areas. There are others I would implement in specific regions. The way a community implements defenses against Home Invasion gangs will naturally be based on what's best for their situation. Please comment on whether you think this is feasible, and what else you would do.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

You really have not grasped the concept of keeping your theories to yourself. Is it really not apparent by now that we don't want to hear it? We're not buying your bs, and your theories have gone straight by retarded and went full potato.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Do we have a "ignore" feature ?
If so how do I use it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

If I wanted to read a text book.. O would go back to college.... this would be a class I would skip...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

does it matter if it is -20 outside for 5 months straight? luckily there will likely be more threads....


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

Box of frogs said:


> Do we have a "ignore" feature ?
> If so how do I use it.


There is a block button on their profile, but I'm not sure how it works with posting a thread


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Please remember that several members asked how I would counter Home Invasion gangs. Many people also gave their opinions on how they would counter them. This is my opinion, and I've fulfilled my promise. Where I come from, promises still mean something.

Don't worry, guys. If it's really unpopular, the thread will sink to the bottom, out of sight.


----------



## Hoosierboy (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm new on here...what's your background TGus?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Chance Favors said:


> There is a block button on their profile, but I'm not sure how it works with posting a thread


Thanks.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hoosierboy said:


> I'm new on here...what's your background TGus?


He has multiple masters degrees which have been determined by several members here to be irrelevant. But more to the point, he has degrees in psychology and artificial intelligence, both which appear in his lectures.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Hoosierboy said:


> I'm new on here...what's your background TGus?


If you can get through my other threads on the front page, you'll find out more about me than I prefer to tell.

Are you a Hoosier? I attended the U. of Notre Dame.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TGus said:


> Your house should look as if it is low on resources but adequate, (not super high) on defenses. The defenses should not look elaborate or expensive from public view, or they may identify you as probable prepper. There are a multitude of ways to do this. That may be a topic for another thread, but some important ones I'll mention are:
> 
> [*]Have a very visible armed guard walking and obviously checking everything outside your house at all times. (No breaks inside the house, no shit breaks in the outhouse)
> 
> ...


I have no experience whatsoever related to survival.....however, I get the idea not to stick out.......but....
Having a visible armed guard walking outside, checking everything.....and doing those unnatural things - wouldn't that surely get attention?

Doesn't that contradict what you teach?

Of course people will be watching the tableau since it's so obvious, and they'll surely be taking notes......the going-ons in that "strange house" (yours), will be the talk among idle gossipers, everyone speculating about that place. Before you know it, your house will be a landmark! You know what they say about curiousity. 
Btw, wouldn't it be safer to have a password instead of having a "knocking pattern?" :tango_face_wink:

This is beginning to be like Monty Python.....:tango_face_grin:



>


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Hoosierboy said:


> I'm new on here...what's your background TGus?





Coastie dad said:


> He has multiple masters degrees which have been determined by several members here to be irrelevant. But more to the point, he has degrees in psychology and artificial intelligence, both which appear in his lectures.


He CLAIMS to be highly educated, but is unable to spell fairly simple words in the text that he actually types. Most of the long stuff he posts is cut and pasted from somewhere else. You can see the difference in the writing without too much perusal.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Oh hell, I gotta deliver firewood today....... ain't got time to troll the troll today 
But I will later tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

charito said:


> I have no experience whatsoever related to survival.....however, I get the idea not to stick out.......but....
> Having a visible armed guard walking outside, checking everything.....and doing those unnatural things - wouldn't that surely get attention?
> 
> Doesn't that contradict what you teach?
> ...


You're talking about the house guards. This is the only way I can see to establish 360 oversight of the property. In my community, post-SHTF, I plan to recommend house guards for every house in my community, so I won't be any different than anyone else. Do you have another idea of how you would accomplish oversight?

Monty Python has nothing weirder than SHTF.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> Oh hell, I gotta deliver firewood today....... ain't got time to troll the troll today
> But I will later tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


How about just being constructive, and telling us what you would do?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> He CLAIMS to be highly educated, but is unable to spell fairly simple words in the text that he actually types. Most of the long stuff he posts is cut and pasted from somewhere else. You can see the difference in the writing without too much perusal.


Yes, I wrote that in Word, because it took several sessions to finish it. I'm OK, not perfect at spelling. And I have a hand tremor that often causes me to hit the wrong keys, so I have to go back and correct, and sometimes I miss some things that the spell checker doesn't catch. Sorry about that. I'll try to do better.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TGus said:


> You're talking about the house guards. This is the only way I can see to establish 360 oversight of the property. In my community, post-SHTF, I plan to recommend house guards for every house in my community, so I won't be any different than anyone else.


That's assuming all houses will have their own guards - each house has got to have at least 2 people available for guard duty (working 12-hour shifts).....you'll be lucky if all houses can do that.

Every house that wouldn't be able to have guards 24/7, will be a weak link. If you've got a number of weak links, you're in trouble.

You've got to assume that the enemy (the scout for gangs) will do their own homework. If they see any of your guards on duty, they'll likely assume that they'll encounter some resistance.

So, which is better? To have your guards seen, or have hidden guards?

Maybe our experienced members here will play along, and give their opinion on this.



> Do you have another idea of how you would accomplish oversight?


How about instead of having guards for each and every house, you do it by block? 
You have several people guarding the whole block. You can have a minimum of 8 people on duty (for a 12-hour shift), a person on each corner, and a person on every side. 16 people 24/7. 
That requires lesser manpower.

You can cordon off the entire block with barb wires - except for the street.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> does it matter if it is -20 outside for 5 months straight? luckily there will likely be more threads....


Here in Boston it gets to -20 (including wind chill) a couple times a year, and I've been winter camping in the mountains when it's gotten that low, so I know what you mean. With the right clothing, and continual movement, someone could pull a 3 hour shift quite easily. My dad took part in the Allied invasion of Germany during WWII, and he told me that during inclement weather, the guards would take 2 half-shifts instead. I'm lucky that I have 4 responsible adult men living in my house, who can take 6 hour shifts guarding the house, or 2 - 3 hour staggered partial shifts in inclement weather, and still get their sleep. This could be done by the community guards also. I would additionally have the roaming and fixed guards switching off to keep warm during their partial shift.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Duplicate entry below.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

charito said:


> That's assuming all houses will have their own guards - each house has got to have at least 2 people available for guard duty (working 12-hour shifts).....you'll be lucky if all houses can do that.
> 
> Every house that wouldn't be able to have guards 24/7, will be a weak link. If you've got a number of weak links, you're in trouble.
> 
> ...


Yes, that bit about "man"power is a worry. If we make the assumption that an attack is much more likely to come in the dark, maybe you could have the me split the night shift, and have the more capable women do frequent round while they're doing cooking, boiling water, cleaning dishes and clothes outside during the day.

I'll warn my community that they may have to pay the consequences if they choose not to post a house guard. It's up to them.

In a city or suburb, the least number of guards for a *block *would be 0, if every house has a house guard primarily posted out front. That's because no one will be able to get by them unnoticed into the back yards. (This assumes that there is a community reserve that would answer a general alarm if it is signaled)


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

TGus said:


> Here in Boston it gets to -20 (including wind chill) a couple times a year, and I've been winter camping in the mountains when it's gotten that low, so I know what you mean. With the right clothing, and continual movement, someone could pull a 3 hour shift quite easily. My dad took part in the Allied invasion of Germany during WWII, and he told me that during inclement weather, the guards would take 2 half-shifts instead. I'm lucky that I have 4 responsible adult men living in my house, who can take 6 hour shifts guarding the house, or 2 - 3 hour staggered partial shifts in inclement weather, and still get their sleep. This could be done by the community guards also. I would additionally have the roaming and fixed guards switching off to keep warm during their partial shift.


my point was how are scouts going to watch your house for 2 days scouting you in -20 without giving themselves away...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

12 hr over-watch shifts... good luck with that........


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> my point was how are scouts going to watch your house for 2 days scouting you in -20 without giving themselves away...


Well, they gotta eat, so they'll be looking. Maybe, they'll take short shifts too.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Do we have a "ignore" feature ?
> If so how do I use it.





Chance Favors said:


> There is a block button on their profile, but I'm not sure how it works with posting a thread


*There is a list of users you wish to ignore. To add a user to your ignore list, go to your User CP and in the left Nav Panel under Miscellaneous, select [Buddy / Ignore Lists], type the username you wish to ignore in the Ignore List blank and click [Update Ignore List]

Posts from users that you are ignoring are hidden from view when logged into the forums.*

Hope this helps.

*Rancher*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TGus said:


> Yes, that bit about "man"power is a worry. If we make the assumption that an attack is much more likely to come in the dark, maybe you could have the me split the night shift, and have the more capable women do frequent round while they're doing cooking, boiling water, cleaning dishes and clothes outside during the day.
> 
> I'll warn my community that they may have to pay the consequences if they choose not to post a house guard. It's up to them.
> 
> In a city or suburb, the least number of guards for a *block *would be 0, if every house has a house guard primarily posted out front. That's because no one will be able to get by them unnoticed into the back yards. (This assumes that there is a community reserve that would answer a general alarm if it is signaled)


I'm saying, if a house doesn't have anyone available to do guard - like maybe they're a couple of old women, or a single mother with a baby - that's a weak spot that can be exploited. You could be paying the consequence for that too.

If you already have the ear of your community and they're with you as to making your community secure, you should plan accordingly.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

TGus said:


> Well, they gotta eat, so they'll be looking. Maybe, they'll take short shifts too.


oh...so this part in your text book was bull?

"If a Home Invasion gang is interested in knowing what resources you have and what your defenses are, they will send a scout to surveille your house for a day or more".

they are more like fair weather badasses? if you pick off the scout will they just send more? or will they just blindly attack you because their scout may have found a warm place to stay the night and didn't return? would it be safe to assume they will just be modern day land pirates who mutiny their leader repeatedly and kill each other on a whim? after they have cleaned out an entire town (hopefully Boston first) how far do you expect them to walk to the next town?


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> How about just being constructive, and telling us what you would do?


Well to start I live in rural west texas, small town of 300 people. Hell we are not even unincorporated we are just a school district. Neighbors help neighbors here!.

My home don't broadcast wealth nor alot of resources, my property runs down hill, 3/4 of it is surrounded by huge patches of cactus and Gobi cactus. If you have no experience with a Gobi (aka century Plant) the branches on it are like a spear tip, not something you want to walk/crawl/run through. Oh and you may want to look at the castle doctrine (statutes) for Texas. Deadly force is authorized for defense of even your neighbors property, and basically open season 1/2 after sunrise to half hour before sunrise for mischievous tresspass. Your lectures are long and boring, covering a wide sprectum when home defense is going to be varied on location, and populace demographics (damn I used some big words there, need to go back to naive *******). When I am out on certain parts of my property, I carry a gun mostly due to venomous snakes, my property is posted, sign even on front of my house. I am already known as crazy gun happy Vet not to be fooked with. You crash my home, you die it is simple as that. No laws here on locking guns up, and there is always a weapon within reaching distance anywhere in my home. I don't care if I am shitter, I can respond instantly.

Oh if you have every read "Lights Out" that is pretty much like my little town!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> oh...so this part in your text book was bull?
> 
> "If a Home Invasion gang is interested in knowing what resources you have and what your defenses are, they will send a scout to surveille your house for a day or more".
> 
> they are more like fair weather badasses? if you pick off the scout will they just send more? or will they just blindly attack you because their scout may have found a warm place to stay the night and didn't return? would it be safe to assume they will just be modern day land pirates who mutiny their leader repeatedly and kill each other on a whim? after they have cleaned out an entire town (hopefully Boston first) how far do you expect them to walk to the next town?


I was trying to present a scenario that would apply to most of the country, and I did say it would change in special parts of the country, like where it would be 20 below 5 months a year. In your case, instead of "a scout", it may be "several scouts" taking frequent turns.

The suburbs of major cities are nearly endless. They won't have very far to walk between houses for a long time. I doubt They'll clean out any town, though Boston _would _be easier than most.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> Well to start I live in rural west texas, small town of 300 people. Hell we are not even unincorporated we are just a school district. Neighbors help neighbors here!.
> 
> My home don't broadcast wealth nor alot of resources, my property runs down hill, 3/4 of it is surrounded by huge patches of cactus and Gobi cactus. If you have no experience with a Gobi (aka century Plant) the branches on it are like a spear tip, not something you want to walk/crawl/run through. Oh and you may want to look at the castle doctrine (statutes) for Texas. Deadly force is authorized for defense of even your neighbors property, and basically open season 1/2 after sunrise to half hour before sunrise for mischievous tresspass. Your lectures are long and boring, covering a wide sprectum when home defense is going to be varied on location, and populace demographics (damn I used some big words there, need to go back to naive *******). When I am out on certain parts of my property, I carry a gun mostly due to venomous snakes, my property is posted, sign even on front of my house. I am already known as crazy gun happy Vet not to be fooked with. You crash my home, you die it is simple as that. No laws here on locking guns up, and there is always a weapon within reaching distance anywhere in my home. I don't care if I am shitter, I can respond instantly.
> 
> Oh if you have every read "Lights Out" that is pretty much like my little town!


I envy you.

I was trying to present a scenario that would apply to most of the country's population, (mainly cities out to far suburbs, and concentrated towns), and I did say it would be different in special parts of the country, -as your's definitely is.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

charito said:


> I'm saying, if a house doesn't have anyone available to do guard - like maybe they're a couple of old women, or a single mother with a baby - that's a weak spot that can be exploited. You could be paying the consequence for that too.
> 
> If you already have the ear of your community and they're with you as to making your community secure, you should plan accordingly.


You're right; the community's got to pitch in if they really care about all their members, particularly the one's who can't care for themselves. That's a good point because it's such a common situation.

On the other hand, if a house has adequate manpower to post overnight guards, but they won't protect their own property, I'm not going to do it for them.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

TGus said:


> I was trying to present a scenario that would apply to most of the country, and I did say it would change in special parts of the country, like where it would be 20 below 5 months a year. In your case, instead of "a scout", it may be "several scouts" taking frequent turns.
> 
> The suburbs of major cities are nearly endless. They won't have very far to walk between houses for a long time. I doubt They'll clean out any town, though Boston _would _be easier than most.


so this scenario only applies to those that live in major cities and suburbs..... excluding the majority of those here you are preaching to...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Tunnel vision in a small room. There's the explanation for some things.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

why are you giving advise that applies to the majority of the country here.. when it doesn't apply to the majority of people here.. .. it's like posting here in braille.. eventually (already) it is annoying


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I think, it never hurt to have all sorts of topics presented - no matter how we think them to be ridiculous. After all, we shouldn't think of only the author in particular, but also of silent viewers who are reading and following the posts. 

Some of them may be as clueless....and are truly searching for opinion. It's a good opportunity for the experienced members to use such topics as "vehicles" to give pointers and explain the flaws. 

What's the point of encouraging people to prep, if no one will try to steer them in the right direction? 
They'll lose their stockpiles early on.....and they'll end up with the marauders! 



Some topics generate interests, even if they don't meet standards. I look at the views numbers. 
Unless viewer numbers are fake....if there are numerous viewers, then some people are interested. His Post SHTF Gang thread has already over 3,000 viewers. It helps attract people to the board. 

Anyway, it keeps the board lively.



The author may have given what we consider as something not realistic - I think it's more beneficial for the readers that we explain why we say it is unrealistic. Isn't that the goal, to encourage and help others how to prep? 
Some people are looking for answers. And a lot of them have no clues what to expect when SHTF.


A lot of us here are from a different generation - and some of what we're seeing now are the examples of mindsets from the newer generation. Especially when we're talking of new liberal mindsets - there's a big difference. 
As an example, how many among them really believe that if we mind our own business, there'll be no problems in this world?

OP authors should be clear enough to point out beforehand that a certain topic pertains to specific types of preppers. This topic is for urban dwellers who are planning to bug in, that's how I understand it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TGus said:


> I envy you.
> 
> I was trying to present a scenario that would apply to most of the country's population, (mainly cities out to far suburbs, and concentrated towns), and I did say it would be different in special parts of the country, -as your's definitely is.





ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> so this scenario only applies to those that live in major cities and suburbs..... excluding the majority of those here you are preaching to...


Oh .... Gus must be talking to the 5 counties that predominately made up Hillary's base of voters.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> so this scenario only applies to those that live in major cities and suburbs..... excluding the majority of those here you are preaching to...


Based on replies, it sure looks like that. Views may be another matter.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> why are you giving advise that applies to the majority of the country here.. when it doesn't apply to the majority of people here.. .. it's like posting here in braille.. eventually (already) it is annoying


See my earlier post to ND_ponyexpress.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well if a gang member or members make it out here to me they are lost period and no body is going to miss them.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Tunnel vision in a small room. There's the explanation for some things.


Now I'm getting a much better picture of why they don't give you free reign here, LOL!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> why are you giving advise that applies to the majority of the country here.. when it doesn't apply to the majority of people here.. .. it's like posting here in braille.. eventually (already) it is annoying


I'm really sorry about this experience for you. This is the site that comes up first when I google "prepper forum", as I'm sure a lot of other people do. A lot of those people are beginning preppers trying to get beginner's advice. Maybe they just view, but don't post. I used to lurk here for a long time before I started posting. I think you might be mis-characterizing most of the people who come here; I'm not sure about that. Maybe Denton can tell us.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> well if a gang member or members make it out here to me they are lost period and no body is going to miss them.


Even if they miss them, they won't know where they are. It's not like these gangs would leave a forwarding address.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

so just how are you going to counter this threat? That is the title of the thread, right? - this seems like talking to my youngest they will keep changing the question till they get the answer they want to hear or until it becomes impossible to answer.
in my honest opinion I would counter by burning my damn house to the ground, don't worry I have others.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

TGus said:


> Even if they miss them, they won't know where they are. It's not like these gangs would leave a forwarding address.


well CPT. obvious that's why I said if they make out to me they are lost maybe? I mean my closest neighbor is like over a mile away, and the closest town is 10 with a population of about 2500. So nope, no gangs around here.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> so just how are you going to counter this threat? That is the title of the thread, right? - this seems like talking to my youngest they will keep changing the question till they get the answer they want to hear or until it becomes impossible to answer.
> in my honest opinion I would counter by burning my damn house to the ground, don't worry I have others.


I had to laugh; I have kids too, -and they do that.

I'm confused about what you want from me. I'm happy to answer with my opinion about something my thread didn't cover. (Several people commented that it was too long as is.)

I'm not being evasive; I just need more specifics because I did generally discuss several ways of countering them.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well the way I look at it is what my father told me when I was a kid ( I am half native American scyoc to be exact) he told me if you look like food you will be eaten.
so how does this fit in - if I make my place look like it has nothing of interest such as a stash or something and it looks rather unimportant most will pass on by.
I call it hiding in plain sight.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> well CPT. obvious that's why I said if they make out to me they are lost maybe? I mean my closest neighbor is like over a mile away, and the closest town is 10 with a population of about 2500. So nope, no gangs around here.


I think your're safe form these gangs, but other sources disagree with me. For example, in a SHTF situation in which cars are still running and law enforcement is limited to larger population centers, Selco and a Russian friend of mine describe raiders attacking houses on the outskirts of communities, because they could get away with it.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> well the way I look at it is what my father told me when I was a kid ( I am half native American scyoc to be exact) he told me if you look like food you will be eaten.
> so how does this fit in - if I make my place look like it has nothing of interest such as a stash or something and it looks rather unimportant most will pass on by.
> I call it hiding in plain sight.


You'll get no argument from me. These gangs will want the richest pickings in the least defended houses. Just don't fit those criteria, and they'll probably just pass you by. Indian tribes had a hell of a lot of practical sense. Thanks for sharing what your father told you. I'll remember that with you.


----------

